# Neck Fluff on Suits



## Tyno (Oct 1, 2018)

I was curious can fursuits have that? The reason why is I want my manokit sona to be a suit one day but I like the neck fluff.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm sure if you ask the maker you hire to add extra fluffiness around the neck then they will. It's actually one of my favorite features


----------



## Deathless (Oct 1, 2018)

Fursuits generally have neck fluff on it! I got mine with a little neck fluff on it. I guess it's mostly the neck part that goes in the neck of your shirt to make it so your chest matches the head but some fursuits have puffier neck fluff like the one below:




Most of the time, for extended neck fluff like the one above, its like a neck pillow that goes around the whole neck with long fur attached to it to give the illusion of neck fluff like the one shown below (not me btw):  




There are many tutorials all over YouTube and such that could help you with your future projects with making your neck fluff! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Tyno (Oct 1, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> Fursuits generally have neck fluff on it! I got mine with a little neck fluff on it. I guess it's mostly the neck part that goes in the neck of your shirt to make it so your chest matches the head but some fursuits have puffier neck fluff like the one below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's how they work!


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 3, 2018)

I made this one. It's like making a skinny pillow in a furry pillowcase. I used snappets to keep it connected and left a bit of extra over the pillow so it can cover it up. But they get hot so fast. You can try and fit some ice packs in it to help keep them cool. Or you can make them a bandanna to wear instead of the neck fluff on the more warmer days.


----------

